# Kremlin EOS air assisted sprayer



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Anyone have a review of the new Kremlin EOS air assisted pump?

www.directindustry.com/prod/kremlin-rexson/paint-spraying-pumps-8039-530461.html






I think the new one is the 15-1

http://www.directindustry.com/prod/kremlin-rexson/paint-spray-guns-8039-51710.html#video


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have been shopping for a shop set up, and possible a portable one as well for some time. After looking at all the major brands I have to say the Kremlin air mix system impresses me the most.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> I have been shopping for a shop set up, and possible a portable one as well for some time. After looking at all the major brands I have to say the Kremlin air mix system impresses me the most.[/QUOT
> 
> Yeah, it appears to be the cutting edge of AAA technology with waterbornes in mind..They improved upon their previously highly rated pump.....Kremlin is the industry standard for fine finishes...Check out the WoodWeb forum as the Kremlin is rated the best along with the CAT AAA pumps....Expect to pay $2800 for it...These pumps are far superior to the Titan and Graco AAA.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I've been working with a 10.14 and airmix gun since December. Hope to have a complete review out by year end. So far, so very very good.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

vermontpainter said:


> I've been working with a 10.4 and airmix gun since December. Hope to have a complete review out by year end. So far, so very very good.


The new 15:1 is supposed to be far superior for waterbased finishes...It's only been out for a few months.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

JoseyWales said:


> The new 15:1 is supposed to be far superior for waterbased finishes...It's only been out for a few months.


I've heard that it is very good. I hope to find out. 

The 10.14 has been their flagship for a number of years.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The cat was supposedly better for wb's than the previous kremlin model, and the new EOS is supposed to fix the regular kremlin's wb short comings. 

So far, my CAT is all short comings even with a brand new bobcat gun and 3 different wb tip sizes. Once my shop gets setup a little better, I am going to track down a CAT rep if I can and try to get this solved.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> The cat was supposedly better for wb's than the previous kremlin model, and the new EOS is supposed to fix the regular kremlin's wb short comings.
> 
> So far, my CAT is all short comings even with a brand new bobcat gun and 3 different wb tip sizes. Once my shop gets setup a little better, I am going to track down a CAT rep if I can and try to get this solved.


Which wb's have you been experimenting with?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Three products from Rollie Williams Paint spot ( all numbers that I cannot recall off hand)
Graham ceramathane
BM stays clear
Valspar wb precat lacquer
Valspar wb conversion varnish
Target 6000, 8000, 2000, 9300
Zar ultra max (hvlp only at this point though)

I also have sampled a little of modern masters wb clear and Cabot's wb clear, and a sansin exterior product, and zar exterior wb poly.

Not all of these have been through the cat, most of the first batch, and a fair amount of hvlp work as well.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

DeanV said:


> Three products from Rollie Williams Paint spot ( all numbers that I cannot recall off hand)
> Graham ceramathane
> BM stays clear
> Valspar wb precat lacquer
> ...


Have you tried the Valspar WB lacquer with an airless or HVLP?..My rep says that an airless will do the job..Iam a bit leary of such a claim....I've tried a few WB lacquers with my airless with bad results...I got craters with my last project so I ended up spraying Aura satin with a FF312 and it looked fantastic.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The Graco finish pro atomizes and patterns nicely with all of them. Fisheyes may be from how the sprayed finish reacts to oil stain, but not the only cause in my opinion since some will fisheye on second coat as well at times. I have only shot these products as clear finishes.

The cat did not shoot any without tails in the pattern. Swapped the cat gun to the finish pro, still tails.

The target, valspar, Graham, zar all shoot fine through hvlp. Most except one of the paint spot ones should do fine there as well. 1640 from the paint spot is actually designed for airless applicario nat up to 6 mils wet. It can be a little whitish hazy though in testing so far but has great build in 2 coats.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I always considered the Kremlin set-ups the "gold standard". Really a must have for furniture quality finishes. I do like my old siphon feed cup guns too though.

BTW: Don't mistake air bubbles from the WB clears for fish-eyes. They do look the same but are mainly caused by the bubbles bursting and drying before they can flow out. I think on the Kem-Aqua info sheet it will tell you what you can add to the clear to minimize air-bubbles....works for WB polys as well as WB lacquer, (Kem-Aqua).


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

What I am calling fisheyes are spots typically the size of a pea where the finish separates over oil stain or a previous layer of finish. Sometimes smaller. Micro bubbles can look like pin prick sized fisheyes, but are a completely different issue or two.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Figured you did Dean, the advice was mainly for the less experienced. LOL


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> What I am calling fisheyes are spots typically the size of a pea where the finish separates over oil stain or a previous layer of finish. Sometimes smaller. Micro bubbles can look like pin prick sized fisheyes, but are a completely different issue or two.


I have seen it plenty of times with wb clears. Going all water born in the shop is something I would love to do from a health and safety point, but older time tested finishes are so much easier to work with. 

Look forward to the review Scott.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> I have seen it plenty of times with wb clears. Going all water born in the shop is something I would love to do from a health and safety point, but older time tested finishes are so much easier to work with.
> 
> Look forward to the review Scott.


It has been giving me major problems, especially if you want to use an oil stain. Using spray stains with no binders helps, but wb's are still problematic at times. The durability does not concern me so far as much as application challenges.


----------



## crownislandpainting (Nov 29, 2010)

*barrier coat*

hi Dean,
how come you don't use a barrier coat say the denatured alcohol/shellac that target sells for just that issue-cross contamination using wb over oil stain. or buy the whille shellac and mix it with methyl hydrate
:thumbup:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Because I think product should be able to stick without that if manufactures do their job. Also, I was told the valspar would stick, and some others seem to but then have other issues. For me the whole point of going low voc clear is to not spray a solvent base finish. If I had to spray shellac to seal, imight as well stick with lacquer. I may need to give targets wb shellac a try, but I found that target's stuff did not build as fast as some others. Love the look and feel of the 2000 series though.


----------



## crownislandpainting (Nov 29, 2010)

*wb clears*

I hear ya...i have been attempting to use wb clears for a few houses i am now doing but mostly have blown dollars and valuable time experimenting with no satisfactory results.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

JoseyWales said:


> straight_lines said:
> 
> 
> > I have been shopping for a shop set up, and possible a portable one as well for some time. After looking at all the major brands I have to say the Kremlin air mix system impresses me the most.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

my process... benite or prestain if needed, oil wiping stain, come back in morning, two wb clear. I have never had any fisheye or adhesion issues. I normally use old masters, minwax, or daly's stain


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

No doubt the Kremlin is a top of the line rig, some of the finish shops use them on hotels here in vegas. I have seen them in action and they do outstanding work. I like the aaa threads the best cause this is the wave of the future for all finishing in our industry. 

I would like to thank everyone for posting Rob




I agree...There is so much waste from an airless it's ridiculous...One can easily pay for a 3 grand Kremlin on paint savings alone over a year or two...Benefit # 2 is the healthier working conditions for a painter with a heck of a lot less airborne particles/dust in the working environment...Oh and you also get a beautiful finish from these AAA units...I like the way the industry is going with low VOC paints and much less overspray from those AAA pumps....

BTW I'm sure that your pump is top notch...I just don't like the size of it...{way too big for me to lug around}....That Kremlin EOS looks to be easily transportable.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

robladd said:


> JoseyWales said:
> 
> 
> > I can see you making this statement about the 440 and 395 units but there is no way this is true about the Graco Merkur units.
> ...


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

I'd like an update on how AAA's are going for whoever has them. 

Has anyone tried shooting a WB oil with one? With how flat they lay out already I'm interested in how well they'd look from a good AAA. I've used those paints for cabinetry with an airless and it looked great, but they're so temperamental I got runs...I need to be shooting them with more control, but I can't imagine getting something so thick to shoot well through an HVLP.


----------



## woi2ld (Oct 1, 2011)

sorry to add my 2 cents as a painter , and im not the same kind of painter as most of you , but hav used these air assisted kremlins , HVLP's and others befor. One of the many manufacturer's ive worked for used Kremlins , so while i was ther , it was like wow , ive got to buy a couple kremlins also. I beleive they are french made , and its funny that bout every country has ther tool brand. So as it goes , i've probly had EVERY gun EVER made minus one or two , and ive come to full circle and realize in the end it comes to your skill level and the ability to adjust your equipment. I've sold one french kremlin , use the other ocassionaly along with the italian , german , japanese and american guns ,know im missing a few.....lol.....oops , chinese for etching primers ;D


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

BreatheEasyHP said:


> I'd like an update on how AAA's are going for whoever has them.
> 
> Has anyone tried shooting a WB oil with one? With how flat they lay out already I'm interested in how well they'd look from a good AAA. I've used those paints for cabinetry with an airless and it looked great, but they're so temperamental I got runs...I need to be shooting them with more control, but I can't imagine getting something so thick to shoot well through an HVLP.


I've always thought HVLP is designed to shoot heavy(thick) viscosity. That's because it's being feed by something like pot or machine. Atomize air is only 20-30psi but the volume is huge. And so the goal is to lay the paint down with the same polarity. 

As for fish eye, TSP suppose to minimize that problem but I'm sure most pro painter don't use TSP with the exception of Workaholic. I think VOC has no effect on fish eye. I shoot ultra low voc and I shoot ultra high voc (enough to make me cough and sneeze) and the fish eye still show up but the low voc is just more suck.


----------

